# Photoshop Elements 5 Brushes: Help



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

If anyone here has PSE 5, do you know where I can download some good brush extensions?

I'm looking for fancy stuff, I found some really great stuff but they're not compatible with my version.

Any help is appreciated and rewarded.


----------

